# Bloody urine, pregnant doe



## JeepGirl (Jun 5, 2017)

Mary (my ND/Pygmy doe) busted out of the barn twice to come down to the house...yelling for me the entire time.
 This is uncharacteristic for her, but she's very pregnant (unsure of due date) so I figured it was best to bring her inside and watch her while I got ready for work.
 She popped a squat and peed before I could diaper her...right on my carpet...
 Went to clean it up and the urine was obviously tinged red.

Still eating normal (she's not a great eater, mostly nibbles)
Only sign of discomfort is occasional biting at her sides

I read somewhere that well water can cause this if mineral concentration is too high or something?

Is Ketosis a possible cause?

I had to leave for work right after this so I have no further info, but has anyone dealt with this and all turned out fine?
I worry with how Its coinciding with her pregnancy, she's got to be due soon.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2017)

She needs seen right away.
Very likely toxemia- her ketones need checked


----------



## JeepGirl (Jun 5, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> She needs seen right away.
> Very likely toxemia- her ketones need checked



Thank you


----------

